# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  αλαγη διακοπτη σε κουζινα miele

## johny7

καλησπερα εχω μια κουζινα Miele H251 και θελω να αλαξω τον διακοπτη(ποντεσιομετρο η οπως λεγεται) για το ματι που εχει δυο σκαλες..μεχρι το 12 αναβει το μικρο ματι και μετα αναβει και ενα ματι  απεξω και εχουμε ετσι ενα μεγαλο ματι..εβγαλα το διακοπτη πηγα πηρα αλλον..το προβλημα ειναι πως οταν εβγαλα τα καλωδια χρησιμοποιησα εναν μπακαλικο τροπο για να θυμαμαι που πηγαινουν τα καλωδια...αυτα που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τα δυο διπλα που πηγαινουν στο Ρ1 και Ρ2..αν εκανα καλα τα υπολυπα τα σιγουρεψα βλεποντας τους αλλους διακοπτες(μια σκαλα ολοι οι αλλοι)..αν μπορει καποιος να μ πει τι κανει και τι ταση πρεπει να πηγαινει στη επαφες του διακοπτη..και αν εχει ορεξη ας μου πει και για τις υπολιπες επαφες να ξερω..εχω ανεβασει το διακοπτη αλλα τα ονοματα των επαφων δεν φενονταν οποτε τα ζωγραφησα!5 008.jpg

----------


## stefanoszis

> καλησπερα εχω μια κουζινα Miele H251 και θελω να αλαξω τον διακοπτη(ποντεσιομετρο η οπως λεγεται) για το ματι που εχει δυο σκαλες..μεχρι το 12 αναβει το μικρο ματι και μετα αναβει και ενα ματι  απεξω και εχουμε ετσι ενα μεγαλο ματι..εβγαλα το διακοπτη πηγα πηρα αλλον..το προβλημα ειναι πως οταν εβγαλα τα καλωδια χρησιμοποιησα εναν μπακαλικο τροπο για να θυμαμαι που πηγαινουν τα καλωδια...αυτα που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τα δυο διπλα που πηγαινουν στο Ρ1 και Ρ2..αν εκανα καλα τα υπολυπα τα σιγουρεψα βλεποντας τους αλλους διακοπτες(μια σκαλα ολοι οι αλλοι)..αν μπορει καποιος να μ πει τι κανει και τι ταση πρεπει να πηγαινει στη επαφες του διακοπτη..και αν εχει ορεξη ας μου πει και για τις υπολιπες επαφες να ξερω..εχω ανεβασει το διακοπτη αλλα τα ονοματα των επαφων δεν φενονταν οποτε τα ζωγραφησα!5 008.jpg


P1 - L
P2 - N
2 - γενικη επαφη εστιας
4 - εστια εσωτερικη
4α - εστια περιμετρικη
s1,s2 - διακοπτης για ενδεικτικο

----------


## johny7

> P1 - L
> P2 - N
> 2 - γενικη επαφη εστιας
> 4 - εστια εσωτερικη
> 4α - εστια περιμετρικη
> s1,s2 - διακοπτης για ενδεικτικο


υπαρχει τροπος να καταλαβω ποιο καλωδιο ειναι το καθενα μετροντας την ταση?αν σου βγαλω μια φωτο τα καλωδια και σου πω τι ταση εχω στο καθενα θα μπορεσεις να μου πει που αντιστοιχει το καθενα?επισης L ειναι η φαση και N το ουδετερο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον Στέφανο για το #2 . Αν έχει βάσιμη στήριξη για αυτό που υποστηρίζει (π.χ. από προηγούμενη εμπειρία ή κάποιο σχέδιο ηλεκτρολογικό στα χέρια του) ή το λέει με ρίσκο? 
Και αυτό γιατί το βλέπω χλωμό τα P1-P2 να δέχονται (φάση/ουδέτερο) .. καθώς και ότι είναι υπερβολή ολόκληρος διακόπτης S1-S2 να προορίζεται για ενδεικτικό , αφού θα μπορούσε να γίνει και χωρίς τον S1-S2 . 

Μια εξέταση του (καινούριου διακόπτη) που έχει ο Γιάννης στα χέρια του . Με πολύμετρο (εκτός ρεύματος και χωρίς τα καλώδια) που μπορεί να κάνει πάνω στις επαφές P1-P2 . (για συνέχεια επαφών ή μη ) περιστρέφοντας τον διακόπτη σε όλα τα σημεία του . Θα μας πείσει αν μπορεί να στέκει η απάντηση στο #2.

Σε περίπτωση που "ανταμωθούν" (βραχυκυκλώνουν) οι επαφές P1-P2 . Τότε θα λέγαμε ότι το #2 δεν στέκει για σύνδεση με (φάση/ουδέτερο). Άλλωστε δεν θα ήταν λογικό αντί στις θέσεις P1-P2 (αν όντως έπαιρνε φάση/ουδέτερο) να αναφέρονταν καλύτερα ως L & N?

----------


## stefanoszis

> υπαρχει τροπος να καταλαβω ποιο καλωδιο ειναι το καθενα μετροντας την ταση?αν σου βγαλω μια φωτο τα καλωδια και σου πω τι ταση εχω στο καθενα θα μπορεσεις να μου πει που αντιστοιχει το καθενα?επισης L ειναι η φαση και N το ουδετερο?


p1 + p2 συνδεεις τα 220. δεν εχει σημασια που ειναι η φαση και που ο ουδέτερος. 
αν θελεις βγαλε μια φωτο που να φενονται και οι υπολοιποι διακοπτες της κουζίνας και μια της εστίας που οδηγει ο διακοπτης.

----------


## konman

P1 - L Το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο τη κλεμα τροφοδοσιας 1ή2ή3, συνηθως μαυρο ή καφε. 
P2 - n Το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο τη κλεμα τροφοδοσιας 4ή5, συνηθως μπλε ή λευκο. 

Αν ο διακοπτης εχει πανω λεπτα καλωδια για τα ενδεικτικα δεν πρεπει να μπουν αναποδα τα καλωδια.

----------


## johny7

> P1 - L Το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο τη κλεμα τροφοδοσιας 1ή2ή3, συνηθως μαυρο ή καφε. 
> P2 - n Το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο τη κλεμα τροφοδοσιας 4ή5, συνηθως μπλε ή λευκο. 
> 
> Αν ο διακοπτης εχει πανω λεπτα καλωδια για τα ενδεικτικα δεν πρεπει να μπουν αναποδα τα καλωδια.


βασικα υπαρχουν δυο διπλα καλωδια αυτα λογικα πηγαινουν στο Ρ1 και Ρ2?δλδ αυτα τα καλωδια κανουν την ιδια δουλεια?κ οταν λες 1ή2ή3?σορι που ρωταω πολλα απλα σαν ερασιτεχνης φοιτητης ηλεκτρονικος προσπαθω να καταλαβαινω τι κανω..

----------


## johny7

> p1 + p2 συνδεεις τα 220. δεν εχει σημασια που ειναι η φαση και που ο ουδέτερος. 
> αν θελεις βγαλε μια φωτο που να φενονται και οι υπολοιποι διακοπτες της κουζίνας και μια της εστίας που οδηγει ο διακοπτης.


σορι δεν ειδα την απαντηση πριν γ αυτο ρωτησα τον στεφανο..ολα νταξει η κουζινα δουλευει κανονικα ευχαριστω!!

----------

